
Platforms tend to cannibalize the industries that they “disrupt.” - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2020/01/08/digital-platforms-marketplace-cannibalism/
======
altacc
For better or worse, this has happened throughout the history of business. A
new business model appears and it squeezes then replaces the existing model.
Jobs are made redundant and profit margins get overturned.

The current trend in many digital platforms today is to simultaneously claim
that they're benefitting those involved, whilst applying the squeeze. e.g.
turning everyone into a contractor; drivers earning less and then replaced by
automation; "tips" that are used to pay basic wages; delivery drivers having
unobtainable schedules; and musicians having to conform to platform standards
while receiving less royalties. So whilst I accept and agree that markets and
business models change, ethics shouldn't.

It makes it worse that a lot of these platforms are driven by debt and so
don't have to compete fairly with the current business model.

